# now I can't even log in....



## Sandy VDH (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone from DAE monitor this?


----------



## eschjw (Oct 19, 2010)

Working now, I got on at 11:30PM.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 20, 2010)

I am having no problems Sandy. I have been checking out resorts in Australia and have been on the website a few times today.

Lynn


----------

